# New Golden New Owner



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

I have a really good friend that just bought a 2.5 yr. old male golden from an Amish farmer in Lancaster County, PA.
He just turned 2.5 (supposedly.) As with any Amish owned animal it has lived entirely outside tied to some kind of stake on the farm. Never been socialized, walked, played with, or vetted.
Since he has him he has been to the vet and groomer. He's negative on heartworm and just got his first rabies shot. He's finally eating a good kibble instead of the slop he was fed. Ears, eyes, heart, bloodwork are all remarkably good. He's really a nice boy.
The problems lie with the training. He's had him for almost 3 weeks. He knows basic commands and is house broken. The pup refuses to walk on a leash. He spazzes out. He's okay with wearing a collar but once he sees the leash he just loses his mind. Jumping, biting at the leash the whole 9 yards.
Any ideas how he can break this young stallion of his leash phobia? 
Other then that he's doing remarkably well from where he has been.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I would let him drag a leash--leave it attached & don't try to walk him--let him get used to dragging it around the house.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I agree with SheetsSM. Here's a good article that you might find useful. It expands on that suggestion.

Leash Training a Leash-Hating Dog | 3 Lost Dogs


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> I would let him drag a leash--leave it attached & don't try to walk him--let him get used to dragging it around the house.


 Thank you for that, SheetsSM.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Aleksandrina said:


> I agree with SheetsSM. Here's a good article that you might find useful. It expands on that suggestion.
> 
> Leash Training a Leash-Hating Dog | 3 Lost Dogs


 That's a really terrific website. Good techniques.
Thanks. This will help a whole bunch.


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Let us know how it goes when your friend has an update.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Making progress with Chance. Might be baby steps but nonetheless it's progress.
Took Deaglan over to hang out with Chance. Deaglan went into the house with his leash on. Chance went against a wall and just watched. Took the leash off Deaglan and they went outside to play. Playing is a work in progress as well.
Back in the house we just laid his leash near him on the floor. Told him he was a good boy and treated. Deaglan of course is hopping around seeing the leash on the floor. He then prances around the house with it. Chance laid down and just watched. His tail wagged a few times at seeing my little knucklehead prancing. He didn't demonstrate that prior behavior when he saw the leash.
Then when we were leaving I clipped Deag's leash on and we walked out to the car. Chance watched us walk to the car and his tail was wagging. He also watched and wagged while Deag was hopping around getting ready to leave.
He'll get there but honestly Deaglan deserves a lot of credit with this project. In a way I'm kind of proud of him. He sensed Chance has some special needs and acted like he should.


----------

